# Tater (mule) and Western Dressage



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Thought you might enjoy this.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Ha Ha I love it. I always enjoy seeing people enjoying their animals and moving outside the box a bit. I think so much can be accomplished with animals as long as we show them love and respect. This is a great video, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

A fantastic video! Made me smile!


----------

